

The FTC and Google: A Missed Opportunity (Microsoft) - Indyan
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2013/01/03/the-ftc-and-google-a-missed-opportunity.aspx

======
shmerl
Microsoft's whining about Google's abuse of patents or monopoly in general is
a pinnacle of hypocrisy. May be they should look at themselves first?

